# Help me please



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm sorta new here but ive looked around and seen basically no good advice for me. So I'm asking for help.

I keep on trying new meds but none seem to work much, so I think I need some therapy or self therapy to help me. And no, staring at objects for a long time, or anything like that does not help me at all. I need some sort of mental process or something to help bring me back. I'm really sick of bullcrap advice that wont help anyone ok, I mean ive cut, ive thought seriously about hanging myself, etc etc. I just want my life back I mean im only 15 and I've already had hardcore dp for 5 years now and im fed up. And no I don't and have never done drugs to caus my dp, its just plain chronic dp, probably related to my ocd and extreme anxiety. So please give some GOOD ACTUAL advice for me ok? I'm down to my last...


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

I wish it were all so easy, I like you , am frustrated, I spend a lot of time and have spent a lot of money. Thoughts of hurting oneself I think are normal to have, but don't carry it out. Seek help from a good therapist in your area, Your parents insurance should cover it. I am as lost as you are, but I want to be with my family , don't loose site of hope, that is what you have is hope. I am angry that there is no magic pill, no special trick, that I have found anyway... The only help I can find is the hope and faith that God will show me the way. I know how alone you feel , because I feel it too. But there was a time when i wasn't this way, so that gives me hope to find the way back to myself. It is weird it is scary but this is me right now..Frustrating I know. We all know. I wish I had more then hope to offer. I too want an answer to this .

Peace My friend!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

guitardude,

I am writing this because i think i can very much relate to you. I'm 19 years old and am pretty close in age to you, so i wont give u bs advice that i dont know what im talkin about.

I first developed this stuff when i was around your age actually, i think sixteen. But i had been going through some major depression and anxiety and shit before that.

JUST REMEMBER THE PROCESS IS VERY BASIC. (don't confuse basic with simple or easy). but the process for recovery is very basic. But you have to do the things for them to work. You have to get out and put your mind on other things, as impossible as it seems, you have to exercise, you may have to work some issues out in therapy. But i know how you felt there was a time when i felt like dying each day for a period of 3 years. i was hospitalized like fifty million times and even arrested. It sucks, and it is a nightmare.

But there is hope. There are excellent suggestions on this forum, particularly this one you posted on. read them and you HAVE TO do the important things.

just take it easy i know its damn near impossible, but you will find your way out of this if you are determined.

eros


----------

